# Keeping the cats downstairs



## drekkly (Oct 9, 2008)

Our young cats are confined to the three rooms downstairs but would like them to have the run of the whole downstairs but without them going upstairs. We don't want them in the bedrooms but the it's hard to keep the doors shut all the time -also the girls wont have their doors shut in the evening anyway. Any ideas? Also they will be allowed out in a few weeks and we wondering where to put the cat flap. We can either put it in the front door and keep them confined to the porch (so that anything they being in is easy to get rid of) or put the cat flap in the kitchen door at the back but maybe have to come down to breakfast with half dead creatures! The back of the house is safer than the front as well - although it's only a quiet cul de sac at the font. We are cat novices so any advice will be gratefully received


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

All I can think, is having a *Scatmat* at the top of your stairs.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Not all cats catch stuff. In fact i think probably the well looked after majority don't catch stuff - no need.


----------



## Thomas O'Malley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd also be quite interested to hear people's ideas on trying to keep a cat downstairs...


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Put the cat flap at the back of the house. Burglers will see it at the front and may entice them. My brother in law has had this happen. 

Keep the cats down stairs by shutting the door to upstairs! That is how I keep mine downstairs. I have upstairs and downstairs cats as my moggie don't get on with my other cats. I then have to swap them over now and then.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Janee said:


> Not all cats catch stuff. In fact i think probably the well looked after majority don't catch stuff - no need.


LOL Nemo eats for Britain and spoled rotten but still manages to bring back presents!


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

I had cats that were not allowed in the upstairs of the house when I was a child. They were mainly outside cats, but when they did come in, they were only allowed downstairs.

They were not perfect at staying downstairs, but they generally got the idea just by being shoulted at and sent/shooed back downstairs when they went up.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I have five cats and three kittens and some of these bring me little 'presents'. I think they are well cared for - unfortunately they just enjoy the chase of getting live prey.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Do I have a well behaved cat?
 If I don't want him in a room I just shut the door - he doesn't bother about it. He will go upstairs but doesn't go into other bedrooms except mine unless I am not there in which case he will occasionally visit my son in his room.
He leaves dead things on the doorstep but doesn't bring anything in.


----------



## shanba (Oct 27, 2008)

i think you should have the catflap at the back so that they can play with other cats,terrorize squirrels,mice,rats,hedgehogs,foxs and birds.cats have great fun outside they hunt,play,eat and relax.to stop other cats getting into your house get magnetic collars that means that the cat flap will only open for your cats.also about letting your cats upstairs you can get your children a nightlight .


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it is just a case of training them into the behaviour you want. If you don't want them in certain rooms, if you catch them in there say a firm 'no' and remove them from the room into an area you want them to be in. Once they work out they aren't allowed to go in there, they should give up.

Unless they are like my 2 who just do it as soon as my back is turned and I'm sure I hear them laughing!!!


----------

